# remember when



## linnrg (Dec 21, 2016)

remember this contraption


----------



## mark handler (Dec 21, 2016)

Radiation
Fires
O'the good old days


----------



## steveray (Dec 22, 2016)

We got one similar to that when I was a kid....The radiation might explain a few things....


----------



## fatboy (Dec 22, 2016)

I actually have a modern version of it...........


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank's Perry Spencer, because of you I can warm up my morning cup of java!

Mark does it meet ADA requirements?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 22, 2016)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Mark does it meet ADA requirements?


IT MIGHT
The one I remember you had to squeese the handle to release the latch, I do not see that on this one.


----------

